# che lui mi prendesse in giro, che volesse divertirsi



## zipp404

¡Saludos!

¿Podría alguien ayudarme, por favor? No sé exactamente cómo traducir "*che lui mi prendesse in giro, che volesse divertirsi*" en la siguiente frase [de la novela titulada "_Va dove ti porta il cuore_" de la escritora italiana Susanna Tamaro].

La frase en la novela es la siguiente:

*"... avevo un sospetto, quel sospetto che hanno o perlomeno avevano tutte le donne: cioè che lui mi prendesse in giro, che volesse divertirsi e basta."* [Tamaro, _Va dove ti porta il cuore_].

¿Cuál de las dos traducciones es la correcta, 


la *(A)* con el imperfecto de subjunctivo, o
la *(B)* con imperfecto de indicativo ?
*(A)* [yo] tenía una sospecha, esa sospecha que tienen, o por lo menos, tenían, todas las mujeres: que él se *burlara* de mí, que *quisiera* divertirse y nada más.

*(B)* [yo] tenía una sospecha, esa sospecha que tienen, o por lo menos, tenían, todas las mujeres: que él se *burlava* de mi, que *quería* divertirse y nada más.

Muchas gracias.
_zippy_


----------



## gatogab

Esta me agrada:


> *(A) [yo] tenía una sospecha, esa sospecha que tienen, o por lo menos, tenían, todas las mujeres: que él se burlara de mí, que quisiera divertirse y nada más.*


Sin embargo yo esperaría l@s expert@s.
Saludos.


----------



## MOMO2

gatogab said:


> Esta me agrada:
> 
> Sin embargo yo esperaría l@s expert@s.
> Saludos.


 
Yo lo traduciría igual que gatogab


----------



## zipp404

Gracias, gatogab. Momo2.


----------



## flljob

Yo usaría el indicativo.
Sospechaba que él se estaba burlando de mí, que solo se estaba divirtiendo.

Saludos


----------



## zipp404

Comparto el parecer de flljob, a mí también me parece que en el caso citado el indicativo sea el modo correcto porque el significado del verbo "_sospechar_" asì lo exige, es decir, la sospecha es de algo que se sospecha *estaba ocurriendo [v. 1]:*

*(1) Sospechaba* que se *burlava* de mí, que solamente _*quería*_ divertirse.

Si al contrario el verbo principal fuera otro, por ejemplo "_temer_", entonces en ese caso sí sería posible optar por el subjuntivo porque lo que se teme no es algo que está ocuriendo dentro de la esfera de lo actual sino que *es algo que no existe, que se anticipa dentro de la esfera de lo potencial [. v. 2]:*

*(2) Temía *que se *burlara* de mí, que solamente *quisiera* divertirse.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

zipp404 said:


> Comparto el parecer de flljob, a mí también me parece que en el caso citado el indicativo sea  el *es el* modo correcto porque el significado del verbo "_sospechar_" asì lo exige, es decir, la sospecha es de algo que se sospecha *estaba ocurriendo [v. 1]:*



Otro subjuntivo que no usaríamos en español.

Saludos


----------



## zipp404

Gracias por la corrección.


----------



## Lexinauta

> *(A)* [yo] tenía una sospecha, esa sospecha que tienen, o por lo menos, tenían, todas las mujeres: que él se *burlara* de mí, que *quisiera* divertirse y nada más.
> 
> *(B)* [yo] tenía una sospecha, esa sospecha que tienen, o por lo menos, tenían, todas las mujeres: que él se *burlaba* de mi, que *quería* divertirse y nada más.


 
Yo, sin duda alguna, usaría la primera de las frases.


----------



## zipp404

¿Podría alguien explicarme, por favor, por qué se usaría el subjuntivo en la frase? ¿Cuál es el elemento de la frase que requiere el uso del subjunctivo y por qué?

¿Se debe al hecho de que quien habla _generaliza_ la sospecha? ["esa sospecha que tienen, o por lo menos tenían todas las mujeres"]

[Muchas veces se da con autoridad "_la _respuesta correcta" sin explicar el por qué, pero la parte más importante del aprendizaje no es solo saber "la respuesta correcta" sino _explicar_, _comprender __el por qué_ de las cosas. El peso de autoridad no proviene del mero hecho de decir que X es Y, que esto es así o asá, sino en la explicación que se da del por qué, especialmente en un foro dedicado a la explicación, al aprendizaje de la gramática.


----------



## Neuromante

Hombre, el foro está dedicado a la traducción, no al aprendizaje de la gramática.

De todos modos es por eso mismo que tú dices: Son gramáticas distintas. Hay miles de ocasiones en las que en español se usa el indicativo y en italiano el subjuntivo, simplemente porque son gramáticas distintas. Igual que en español usas un modo por que sabes que es ése el correcto, en italiano usas un modo porque es el correcto.

Para dominar una lengua lo primero es dejar de compararla con otra


----------



## zipp404

*1.* *Respecto a las funciones del foro*, el foro tiene varias dimensiones y una de ellas tiene un caracter didáctico.

*2*. *Respecto a la gramática*, la gramática es un aspecto _*fundamental*_, _*indispensable*_ a la traducción. 

*3.* *Respecto al tema* *de este hilo en particular* *[que yo abrí] *si estudias bien el hilo te darás cuenta que has dado una respuesta que no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con el problema y la pregunta que han sido planteados aquí. La pregunta es: *¿Por qué se usaría el subjuntivo en la traducción al español [de la frase original] en vez del indicativo?* Es ovio que el italiano y el español tienen gramáticas distintas. Pero ese no es el tema del hilo, y decir eso no es responder al problema linguistico planteado aquì el cual es: *¿Cuál es la traducción correcta de la frase original, y por qué el uso del subjuntivo o del indicativo es el correcto.* ¿Se debe el uso del subjuntivo a la _generalización_ de la sospecha de parte de quien habla?


----------



## chlapec

El subjuntivo es el modo de la *Subjetividad*, y aparece casi siempre ligado a frases que expresan *duda*, *posibilidad*, *deseo*, etc. En este caso, el subjuntivo nos da el matiz de la *duda*; la persona que habla cree que la otra persona puede estar burlándose de ella.


----------



## Lexinauta

Dicho de manera simple, 'sospechar' es similar a 'dudar'.
El DRAE dice:
*sospechar.*
(Del lat. _suspectāre_).
*1.* tr. Aprehender o imaginar algo por conjeturas fundadas en apariencias o visos de verdad.
*2.* intr. Desconfiar, dudar, recelar de alguien. Era u. t. c. tr.


----------



## flljob

Sospecho que estamos equivocados.

Sospecho que estemos equivocados.

¿Cuál usarían?

Yo, sin dudarlo, la primera.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

> *(B)* [yo] tenía una sospecha, esa sospecha que tienen, o por lo menos*,* tenían, todas las mujeres: que él se *burlaba* de m*í*, que *quería* divertirse y nada más.


 


flljob said:


> Sospecho que estamos equivocados.
> 
> Sospecho que estemos equivocados.
> ¿Cuál usarían?
> Yo, sin dudarlo, la primera.


 


zipp404 said:


> Si al contrario el verbo principal fuera otro, por ejemplo "_temer_", entonces en ese caso sí sería posible optar por el subjuntivo...
> *(2) Temía *que se *burlara* de mí, que solamente *quisiera* divertirse.


De acuerdo con eso.


----------



## Lexinauta

Lexinauta said:


> Yo, sin duda alguna, usaría la primera de las frases.


...E, senza dubbio, sbaglierei. 
Después de leer con cuidado (como corresponde) me di cuenta de que la correcta es la segunda.


----------



## zipp404

Sospechar y dudar *NO *son sinónimos. Son dos actitudes mentales muy _distintas._ Es más son casi opuestas.

*Sospechar es deducir y llegar a creer* *que X es el caso*, que *X = Y*.

*[1a]* *SOSPECHO que* *X *= *Y*:* SOSPECHO* que Mario nos *está* mintiendo, que se *está* burlando de nosotros. Sospecho que *es* un mentiroso, un ingrato, etc. etc




*[1b] PIENSO que* *X *= *Y*:* PIENSO* que Mario nos *está* mintiendo, que se *está* burlando de nosotros. Sospecho que *es* un mentiroso, un ingrato, etc. etc.

Ambas afirmaciones son POSITIVAS y se EXPRESAN con el INDICATIVO.
¿Por qué? Porque el hecho de que la afirmación sea positiva le presta _la calidad de lo real _a lo que se sospecha, a lo que se piensa, a lo que se cree.
DUDAR _*NO*_ es SOSPECHAR. Dudar es afirmar _lo negativo_. De esa negatividad surge la necesidad de usar el subjuntivo.

*[2a] DUDO que X *= *Y*:* DUDO* que Mario nos *esté* mintiendo, que se *esté *burlando de nosotros. *Dudo* que *sea* un mentiroso, un ingrato, etc.

*[2b] NO PIENSO que X *= *Y*: *NO PIENSO* que Mario nos *esté* mintiendo, que se *esté *burlando de nosotros. _*No pienso*_ que él *sea* un mentiroso, un ingrato, etc.

Esa parece ser la lógica del caso en español. Aún chlapec que niega todo ésto (véase arriba el post 7) al negarlo. -pero aparentemente sin darse cuenta- _*lo confirma*_: "la persona que habla cree que la otra persona *puede* estar burlándose de ella".


----------

